# Which stain is best?



## dangermouse2020 (8 May 2013)

Hi guys  

I was wondering which stain you would advise for finishing off my wooden garden gate. I have been recommended using 

Sikkens Cetol HLS Plus, for a base coat

and 

Sikkens Cetol Filter 7 Plus for the top coat

Looking at the reviews online it does seem like wonder stuff, but it is very pricey. So i was wondering what you all think about this stuff, or if you have a cheaper product you would recommend that does a good job. I really want to get as good as finish as i can but money is tight at the moment so i want to spend as little as possible in the proccess. Having said that i dont want to ruin the whole gate by having a poor looking finsh :? 

What do you guys think? Any advice would be great


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (8 May 2013)

I have sikkens on my sofit and facia...its bloody expensive....and 6 years in is peeling so Im not so sure. My merchant says we got unlucky cos we did it that year when it rained all through May/June.

He really rates it...and he's very competent. Could be Im unfairly judging it


----------



## dangermouse2020 (9 May 2013)

Yeh its the price that is putting me off, i do want the best finish possible so hopefully i will come across something as good but a little cheaper :lol:


----------



## dangermouse2020 (10 May 2013)

After doing some further research into this it seems the top 3 manufactureres are 

sikkens, sadolin and ronseal

Both sikkens and sadolin seem to be around the same price, with ronseal being a bit cheaper (as the same stain can be used for both base and top coat).

Im not really to sure exactly what type of finish to use, wheather stain is better than a oil or varnish etc. If using a stain i think i would want a transparent stain so that the grain stands out, but as this is out of my comfort zone im really not sure which route would be best to take.

Any suggestions on what finish will be best on a softwood (red) gate, constructed with m&t frame and a t&g panel? What would you fellas use?

Cheers


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 May 2013)

For a garden gate I would use creosote - although these days you'll probably have to use creosote substitute (not sure what the difference is between that and the genuine stuff). By far the best for preserving the wood and for ease of re-application (ie just brush it down and slap on another coat  ). If you don't want to use that, I would use Sadolin Classic.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 May 2013)

....except your hands will stink every time you touch it.


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 May 2013)

phil.p":16tyobsu said:


> ....except your hands will stink every time you touch it.



Well, my garden gate has always been finished with creosote and my hands don't stink of it.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## houtslager (11 May 2013)

or mix your own from old engine oil and turpentine oil.

hth

K


----------



## ColeyS1 (12 May 2013)

I don't rate sikkens anymore and have had much better results using sadolins


----------



## dangermouse2020 (18 May 2013)

Cheers guys, i think i will go with sadolins following your advice. Plus its a lot cheaper than using sikkens which is always nice


----------

